# not a shark, but plenty of teeth..



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

got into this guy while trying to find some bucket mouths....

first gator wasn't bad, around 6 1/2ft....the other guy, he wasn't one to take your eyes off of. being every bit of 10+ ft.




































http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e282/leikertime/3-28-2008014.jpg


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like fun matt . hope you are ready for some sharks.NO POINTS ON GATORS . HAHAAHA


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

come on now, what do you mean "no points"....tear into one of these dudes, everything gets real, real fast.


oh ya, im ready for some shark action!!!!


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*w-o-w !!*

*OMG !!!!.... *

*Glad to see you came home with all your body parts !! *



*ML..:texasflag *


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

is that lake raven??

I can deal w/ sharks out of a yak, but gators give me the shivers....

Great pics...


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Uhhhhh, YIKES!!


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

You should have poked it with your rod tip.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Careful Matt!


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

i had it hooked on a jig head, fun ride.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

cool pics... spot light and topwater at midnight for adrenaline... FROM THE BANK!


----------



## red killa (Mar 31, 2008)

hooking that thing would be so fun, kidding. would have freaked out.


----------



## IDWINEASY (Apr 11, 2007)

very cool pics...you're nutts man


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

That is why he is on the team Ryan . hahahaha


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Bud , let's do it again , so I can get some better pic's, with you a little closer to him,or as he was comeing closer to you.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like fun, I almost got one outta the yak at night.


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Very good pics.


----------

